# Get shorty: 3 late reports from offshore



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

*GET SHORTY: 3 Late Reports From Offshore*

Been too busy to post but the boat has been out fishing offshore with great success:

Trip One
My boat partner Reggie went on his family break 2 weeks ago and got out for one day for deep dropping from and did very well on Grouper an tile fish in waters 650 to 1200 ft. They had a great mix of snowy, yellowedge, barrel fish , golden tile and blueline tile fish along with some other little guys.

Trip two
3 days later my other boat partners and Reggie headed way offshore in search of tuna minus me ( my truck broke down the day before the trip ) The moon was full and the fishing was extremely tough. They had zero bites for 25 hours and then at dark managed 8 yellowfin to 80 pounds all on the chunk. The fish ate a mix of pogie and fresh blackfin tuna on flourocarbon leader. They worked back into the deep drop grounds and caught a few grouper and tiles before hitting the barn. 

Trip three
I was able to head out with a crew of 5 this last thursday: The weather was forecasted to be strange at best but we went anyway and went long to the far south rigs. We fished over 5 drill ships and 8 rigs and came home with near limits of yellowfin for 5 guys to 100 pounds and one really nice bigeye tuna i caught chunking in day light which was a first for me, we also managed limits of huge scamp and some big rainbow runners and few beeliners too. We did loose a few really big tuna and one was a monster , parting our 50 pound leader after a couple of hours of intense fish fighting. The fish was really smart and gave it everything he had and eventually won his freedom inches from harpoon time, so if you catch a 180 pounder with a 5/0 hook and a trace of fifty pound , thats him

We did hours of trolling and had zero bites , but saw tons of flyers and some weeds starting to form way out and inshore as well. We saw only 5 tuna bust the entire trip but they were willing to eat the chunk. We did try live bait as well but got no love , nor would the yellowfin bite the jigs. Almost all the action was at night making the day fishing boring as hell. The blackfin were thick as usual and so was the boat traffic up to 100 miles , after that we only saw a few 78 footers and a few remondos:thumbsup: Weather was absolutely amazing with cool temps and big rollers, it never got rough and we came home early as we had no more room for any more fish.

Not many pics as fishing was way too good to stop for photos but i have a few Ill post:

Good luck and tight lines guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Intervention (May 12, 2015)

*Good Haul!*

Congrats on the big eye! I'll be down for 3 weeks after Memorial Day, let me know if ya need an extra.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Intervention said:


> Congrats on the big eye! I'll be down for 3 weeks after Memorial Day, let me know if ya need an extra.



Is that you J jordon ?


Heck yea bro : call me before you come down : i think we will be fishing that weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Love reading your posts, sounds like great trips..I have got to get offshore..soon. Congrats ! :thumbup:


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice report. Things seem to be improving.


----------

